# Red Lobster (crayfish)



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I did not think he could do it, but he did. He took out a catfish the same size. The problem was the stupid cat liked the same spots underneath rocks and planted corners. Oh well i thought the catfish was goofy lookin anyways. But the lobster is doing very well with my natt. He is not intimidated by the p







Maybe a big red tail cat will do. I know he'll probably get taken out but the benifits of him eating the waste is pretty good. I mean they eat alot of the garbage that i miss when i take the food out,(even that i don't miss much) It's just good to have a second cleanup


----------



## InSinUAsian (Jan 3, 2003)

Crayfish are pretty cool to watch eat if you can. They can also snatch goldfish right out of the water.

~Dj


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Maybe a big red tail cat will do.


a red tail cat will eat the crayfish, eat the piranha, and then require a 400 gallon tank to fit in as it grows to maturity.


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Cool. J/K Well thats out.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

I'm suprised it ate a raphiel cat - you sure its not just hiding somewere









how big id the crayfish?


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i have 2 red lobster(crayfish) too, the one just molted and i swear it looks like he doubled his size and he now has a blue tinge to him and he recently ate my common pleco, ill post a pic soon


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well I hope mine doesn't start to eat my fish as I have some nice corys and a fire eel with it


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

My red lobster will get about 8 inches. They will molt several times a year. He is about 4 inches now (guesstimate) Yeah he ate him i seen it happen. The raphael was about the same size.


----------



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

yeah if they werent so cool id get rid of it,my lobster is about the same size as yours, i think he's molted about 2-3 times since i got him i turned on my tank lights the one morning, to find the lobster holding my pleco in one of his claws, im glad i just got the pleco and wasnt attached to him, it was only 5bucks too, i got a royal pleco in my bro's tank that i was going to put in but i dont think i will now, he's the same size of my deceased pleco, that would be quite the expensive feeder


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

so when did the aquarist community decide to start calling crayfish "lobsters"?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> so when did the aquarist community decide to start calling crayfish "lobsters"?


 this post i think?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I think someone is on a crayfish crusade







Lobster crafish they are crustations who gives a sh*t. They are sold as lobsters at lfs so this is easier.
Chill out.
Oh These are not regular crayfish.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sorry to hear about your cat


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

yea, me too. that sucks man


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

well its just like calling wimples "piranhas"


----------



## yogi bear (May 22, 2003)

LOBSTER


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

CRAYFISH!!!!!!


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

I know it is a Crayfish - I am just being stupid

*Edited by Innes


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

Board?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Raptor said:


> Board?


 sorry dude - OK I'll let you call it a lobster


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

My favorite thing about crayfish is how they swim and it hurts hella bad if you get pinched by one they don't want to let go and you have to fling them off your finger


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

Raptor said:


> I think someone is on a crayfish crusade
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I AGREE chill out.....
you know what the person is talking about you dont have to be so correct...
just live and let live brothers


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

quick question about crayfish......
why do the red ones go to a bright blue when they molt??? does it have to do the the oxygen levels in their blood during that time, i have a crazy picture of my bright red crayfish turning into a crazy blue colour after molting. any ideas why this is?


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

before


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

after


----------



## CoolD (Apr 16, 2003)

he eventually went back to his original red colour but he did keep some of his blue... i dont know if it is permanent


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

well that is a good question....and I don't know the answer, but I am pretty interested and I will do some research into it a bit later on - I will get back to you on this one


----------

